# Wolf or Coyote? Any experts?



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2014)

I was at Cades Cove in TN a few months ago and had just received my Nikon D5100 and had not had a chance to read the manual. I had no idea what I was doing.  I had the Nikon set on program mode, and 55-300 lens.  Anyhow as me and my friend were leaving it was getting pretty dark when I saw this coyote, it was about 8 feet from me, needless to say I was beyond excited!!!! I shot away as fast as I could before he took off. I have posted these photos to see if anyone knows if this is a wolf or coyote. I did some very minor post processing.  I am still very much in beginners learning mode. Hope to hear some of your answers.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 1, 2014)

Pointed snout.  That's a coyote.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 1, 2014)

I'd say coyote, based mostly on the pointiness of the snout and the size of the ears in proportion to the rest of the head.

On another note: I *almost* made it to Cades Cove today, but had to make a trip to Chattanooga instead and didn't get back in time. Love the Cove, hate the tourist traffic. I just live about an hour away.  Did you see the Short-eared owls or Northern Harriers on Hyatt Lane?


----------



## snowbear (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't think a wolf's tail is quite that bushy, either.


----------



## Coasty (Feb 1, 2014)

100% coyote, those things keep eating my chickens and ducks.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 1, 2014)

Coyote.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 1, 2014)

Well the ears and the snout are the best way to tell the difference.  Wolves are generally bigger and more muscular than a coyote, usually about a foot or two longer and almost twice the weight on average.


----------



## runnah (Feb 1, 2014)

Bear.


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Pointed snout.  That's a coyote.



Aw shucks was hoping it was a coyote. Thanks Robbins


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2014)

sm4him said:


> I'd say coyote, based mostly on the pointiness of the snout and the size of the ears in proportion to the rest of the head.  On another note: I *almost* made it to Cades Cove today, but had to make a trip to Chattanooga instead and didn't get back in time. Love the Cove, hate the tourist traffic. I just live about an hour away.  Did you see the Short-eared owls or Northern Harriers on Hyatt Lane?



Ah thank you for the clarification, now I know. Wow you are so lucky to live so close to Cades Cove.  I agree about the tourists they slow you down. Did not see owls or the Harriers, maybe I will get lucky next time, though I did gets lots of close up deer photos. Will post them another time when I get the chance.


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2014)

snowbear said:


> I don't think a wolf's tail is quite that bushy, either.



Thank you snowbear.


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2014)

Coasty said:


> 100% coyote, those things keep eating my chickens and ducks.



Poor chicks and ducks. I feel for you and the animals. Thanks for the info.


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> Coyote.


Thanks Snowy.


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Well the ears and the snout are the best way to tell the difference.  Wolves are generally bigger and more muscular than a coyote, usually about a foot or two longer and almost twice the weight on average.



I had a feeling it was a coyote, but wanted to make sure. It was exciting though. Btw what setting do you use for wildlife at night?


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2014)

runnah said:


> Bear.



Must be a new cross breed;-)


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 1, 2014)

Coyote.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 1, 2014)

Coyote.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Feb 1, 2014)

That ol' coyote must spend a lot of time around people if you were only 8 feet apart, the ones around here are running all out even if you're within a few hundred yards.  Cool photos.


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Coyote.



Thanks DBJ


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> Coyote.


Thanks Elngerson


----------



## snowbear (Feb 1, 2014)

runnah said:


> Bear.



no - that would be me.:mrgreen:


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2014)

fishing4sanity said:


> That ol' coyote must spend a lot of time around people if you were only 8 feet apart, the ones around here are running all out even if you're within a few hundred yards.  Cool photos.



Maybe so, but it was hungrily tearing some raw meat. It was my first encounter. Glad you like the photo. I am a dslr noob and did the best I could in the dark and rushing before it got away.


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2014)

snowbear said:


> no - that would be me.:mrgreen:



Hehehe.....good one :-D


----------



## rjackh (Feb 1, 2014)

Definitely a yote.


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2014)

rjackh said:


> Definitely a yote.



Maybe next time I will see a wolf


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 1, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> fishing4sanity said:
> 
> 
> > That ol' coyote must spend a lot of time around people if you were only 8 feet apart, the ones around here are running all out even if you're within a few hundred yards.  Cool photos.
> ...


Yeah, 8 feet away?  That's crazy, lol.  We have tons of coyotes here - you hear them almost every night.  You rarely see them though.


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> Yeah, 8 feet away?  That's crazy, lol.  We have tons of coyotes here - you hear them almost every night.  You rarely see them though.



I know crazy wild.  I was shaking from excitement.  Can't wait to see another one and hopefully get a better shot.


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 1, 2014)

Chupacabra


----------



## bc_steve (Feb 1, 2014)

Yep.  Definite coyote.


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> Chupacabra



Now I know for sure.  Learn something new everyday ;-)


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2014)

bc_steve said:


> Yep.  Definite coyote.



Sniff sniff....I know now.


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 2, 2014)

Look at a wolf and a coyote standing next to each other, and you will never mistake one for the other again.

Wolves are big animals. Coyotes are the rodents of the canine family...


----------



## annamaria (Feb 2, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> Look at a wolf and a coyote standing next to each other, and you will never mistake one for the other again.  Wolves are big animals. Coyotes are the rodents of the canine family...



I will do that for sure.  Thanks Steve.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank goodness it was a coyote! Wolves travel in PACKS!!
still exciting though in the wild, I'm sure it got your blood pumping!
Nancy


----------



## annamaria (Feb 2, 2014)

NancyMoranG said:


> Thank goodness it was a coyote! Wolves travel in PACKS!! still exciting though in the wild, I'm sure it got your blood pumping! Nancy



You're so right, I am glad it was not a pack of wolves, whew what a relief.  For me it was a very new and exciting experience I will never forget.  I just wished I had gotten better and clearer photos, but I am still learning the ropes.  You are lucky to travel in an RV anywhere you want, that's awesome.


----------



## curtyoungblood (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't think that wolves live in Tennessee.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 2, 2014)

curtyoungblood said:


> I don't think that wolves live in Tennessee.



There are a FEW, but I mean VERY few. There was a failed attempt to reintroduce them into the GSMNP area a few years ago; last I ever heard, they estimate there are probably fewer than 10 in the park area and surrounding areas of TN and NC.

Most of what we have are either coyotes or foxes.


----------



## annamaria (Feb 2, 2014)

curtyoungblood said:


> I don't think that wolves live in Tennessee.



Is that so? Time for me to do some research.


----------



## annamaria (Feb 2, 2014)

sm4him said:


> There are a FEW, but I mean VERY few. There was a failed attempt to reintroduce them into the GSMNP area a few years ago; last I ever heard, they estimate there are probably fewer than 10 in the park area and surrounding areas of TN and NC.  Most of what we have are either coyotes or foxes.



Wow that's not very many. I did not realize the wolf population was so extremely low. Btw what areas of Cade's Cove are best for spotting wildlife?


----------



## curtyoungblood (Feb 4, 2014)

Also, those few wolves are red wolves (from what I've read on the Internet), which look a lot different than grey wolves most people think of when they hear wolf.


----------



## annamaria (Feb 8, 2014)

curtyoungblood said:


> Also, those few wolves are red wolves (from what I've read on the Internet), which look a lot different than grey wolves most people think of when they hear wolf.



I read somewhere that red wolves could be a cross of coyote and wolf. I may be wrong.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Feb 8, 2014)

Or more commonly, the coywolf:  Coywolf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## annamaria (Feb 8, 2014)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Or more commonly, the coywolf:  Coywolf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Thanks for the link. Coywolf huh? Interesting.


----------

